# 255 gallon, I need help!



## yanfloist (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a 225 gallon tank. I've been looking for a lighting system(T5 HO, Metal Halide, & Power Compact) but can't seem to find a good one. My 225 gallon will be planted with live freswater(tropical) plants. Does anyone have any good suggestions for a lighting system for me 225 gallon tank??


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What are the dimensions?
What types of plants did you want to keep?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW! 255g! That's a huge commitment! I wish you well!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Newt said:


> What are the dimensions?
> What types of plants did you want to keep?


+1. Those 2 things will pretty much help you determine what lighting you need.


----------



## yanfloist (Mar 4, 2009)

I know how much watts I need. I want at least 2-3 watts per gallon and leaning towards T5 VHO lighting system. My tank is 72" long, 24" wide, and 30" high. I'm just trying to find a good price on lights. For now, ebay seems to have the better prices.


----------



## AQUADWELLER (Dec 16, 2008)

I have the exact size tank. Planted and I have used T8, C/F, and now recently T5. Our problem is the depth approx. 25 to 27 inches (minus the gravel). I am currently using 8 X 39WATT T5 bulbs (Current-USA 36" model). I wanted to get the 72" 12 bulb model....just too much right now. Since you are going to T5 VHO that should give you plenty of light.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Good to see you posting, Aquadweller


----------



## c4cache (Jan 21, 2009)

look at tex gal's 125 gal this might just give you a idea or two i know it did me!


----------



## AQUADWELLER (Dec 16, 2008)

It's nice to be back Newt. Niko did a great job on the DYI light fixture. Having me pondering again!


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd strongly recommend going with a DIY setup. It's tons cheaper than the pre-built systems and you'll have more flexibility with a tank that size.

I have a 72"x24"x24" All-Glass 180g aquarium with two cross-braces. I decided to go with three 150W MH lights and 4x39W T5's. The T5's are on 10.5 hrs per day and the MH's are on for 4 hours per day. I happy enough with the light and having the MH/T5 combo gives you lots of flexibility.

Take a look at post #34 in my journal thread if you want to see what I did.

Good luck & make sure you do your research before you get too far along. Lighting a tank that size requires a big initial investement.


----------



## FishandTurtleJunkie (Apr 14, 2007)

fishneedit.com

Decent lights for less.


----------



## rwong2k (Jan 13, 2005)

FishandTurtleJunkie said:


> fishneedit.com
> 
> Decent lights for less.


yep i recommend their lights for sure


----------

